# Lift arm seal replacement in JD2440



## WillT (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm leaking fluid from the shaft that supports the lower 3pt lift arms. To fix it I am replacing the nylon type seal that fits in a groove along that also has an o-ring but can't figure out how to insert it into the groove without damaging it. I've tried heating it and folding it but I'm sure that I am damaging it by doing it that way. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. Maybe I am missing something simple.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Can you post a picture? O rings fit in grooves and shouldn't be molested in order to install them.


----------



## WillT (Jan 10, 2012)

Apparently I have 2 threads with the same title. I made an edit to the first msg and could not delete the original. Sorry about that. I put pictures in the 2nd thread.


----------

